# What's the best DA polisher?



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

I am going for a dual action machine polisher, what have you guys found the best?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You will get different answers here, das 6 pro for one, the flex da, g220, or the new rupes polisher, but the rupes is going for serious money, it's the latest DA machine out there.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> You will get different answers here, das 6 pro for one, the flex da, g220, or the new rupes polisher, but the rupes is going for serious money, it's the latest DA machine out there.


Good summary. 
Just on the back of this I would say that it depends on how often you will use it and your budget. I recently ( last week) got my das pro from clean your car for £100 bargin. I tried the roupes da and it's a nifty bit of kit but it's mega bucks


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

My G220 is really good, i would go second hand bud, can pick some steals up! I'm seeling mine soon and going rotary!


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

flex DA for me


----------



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

That's give me something to think about, thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

My DAS 6 pro has been worth its weight in gold. I can't comment on the others.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Flex 3401 is the top DA machine there is,nothing come close to it.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

you might be better with one of the new lightweight rotary machines

problem with the da is the vibration, its not good

Wish I'd known that myself


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I thought this with the meguires but the das pro is a lot better IMO 
What pads are you using ?


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Flex DA, but the Das pro isn't bad either


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmm. Good timing for me, just looking to replace my porter cable da and was caught between the g220 & das pro. The flex looks good but that's mucho £'s


----------

